# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Testing at D1 AA

## HeLLBoy3045

Anyone have first hand experience on how testing with D1 AA schools are like. i know for a fact it is not as intense as D1 A testing but im jus curious how it goes. rumor has it coaches have much more control and can pick who they want to be tested, but im jus wondering what the protocall is...

----------


## gdecgoat

im not sure, i was wondering the same question. im going to walk on at a 1AA school next fall. hell im just hoping they dont pick me. im not gonna be on cycle when i go, thats for sure!

----------


## Lemonada8

every level of ncaa is tested, and it is done randomly... they have 2 tests which are at total random.. a street drug test and a aas test... if they do a cheek swab its a street drug test.. .piss test is either... there are ways around a piss test if you are truely that worried...

----------


## gdecgoat

wats some ways other than the stuff you buy off here?

----------


## Lemonada8

google it.... u can get a fake penis extender that u can store clean urine in... you can have a small bladder of clean urine on ur belly and have a tube running down along ur penis... basically google it...

----------


## football65

I play d1aa ball....over the past few years they have usually only really tested us once a year and that was during the winter going into spring ball. We haven't been hit by the NCAA yet this year though. I know if your team makes the playoffs then you have a chance to get tested. For some reason, most out of state guys get tested more regularly. Also, some guys are almost always tested and some have never been tested. The wizzinator and objects like that will not work, the NCAA rep watches you while you piss with your pants down. Basically, if your going to run anything, make sure its quick in and out. Don't run any long esters, etc. Also id talk to peeps on the team to see how testing as been during the past. 

Something important..NCAA put in a new thing last spring that they have to know where you are at all times during the summer in the case they do random testing during the summer (made us write if we were taking vacations,etc)...that way if say your home away from your school, and you get picked, they will send you to a local school to get tested. We didn't get hit last summer, and i dont know if any schools did, but just something to know.

----------


## BIG PAPI 08

> I play d1aa ball....over the past few years they have usually only really tested us once a year and that was during the winter going into spring ball. We haven't been hit by the NCAA yet this year though. I know if your team makes the playoffs then you have a chance to get tested. For some reason, most out of state guys get tested more regularly. Also, some guys are almost always tested and some have never been tested. The wizzinator and objects like that will not work, the NCAA rep watches you while you piss with your pants down. Basically, if your going to run anything, make sure its quick in and out. Don't run any long esters, etc. Also id talk to peeps on the team to see how testing as been during the past. 
> 
> Something important..NCAA put in a new thing last spring that they have to know where you are at all times during the summer in the case they do random testing during the summer (made us write if we were taking vacations,etc)...that way if say your home away from your school, and you get picked, they will send you to a local school to get tested. We didn't get hit last summer, and i dont know if any schools did, but just something to know.


sounds like they are really cracking down on that now.

----------


## football65

> sounds like they are really cracking down on that now.


Yeah the whole NCAA having to know our exact details for the summer are what stopped me from running anything last summer...was a little paranoid about it. Also they usually come by like i said around spring ball and they haven't yet, which is making me wonder also...

----------


## Lemonada8

they really test more of the teams that go in to the playoffs... thats who they test the most...

----------


## HeLLBoy3045

thanx for the feedback boys.....i jus finished running deca in march.....i have to pray to not get tested until 18 months from now, i asked around at my school so far they tested once and 4 kids got picked, prob also bcuz there not a play off team but who knos, my concern is wen running any aas and not using deca or EQ u r soo much more prone to injuries....thats the only reason i wanna run deca or EQ, im comen off a major injurey might i add the fact...

----------


## ultra40

Yeah i played D1 and the testing was ridiculous..... We have had a few guys fail for too much caffeine in their system, OTC prohormones, ephedrine, etc.... So its not just for common street drugs and gear.

----------

